# 我北京人 / 我是北京人



## anialuo

Hi, I'd like to ask about the two sentences: 我北京人 and 我是北京人. For me, the latter sounds more natural but I'm not a native speaker of Chinese.
Is there any difference between them? Which one would you incline to use, sounding more natural?


----------



## egiu

The first one is totally wrong in general cases.
In "我是北京人" where 是 means exactly the same as "is" in English.
The problem of "我北京人" is the same as "I Beijinger" in English.


----------



## SuperXW

我北京人 is a very colloquial and informal way to say 我是北京人. The verb 是 is skipped in this simple sentence. The structure is like "I, Beijinger." or "Me? Beijinger." It is often used by casual people in casual situations.


----------



## anialuo

I found the two sentences in a grammar book in a chapter concerning using a noun as a predicate: subject+predicate ( a noun). The other examples were: 今天（是）星期天。/ 现在（是）八点。
The above examples are clear to me, they can be used with or without "是”， but 我北京人 sounds not so natural as the sentences above.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

小明北京人
小明北京的

Same as 我北京人，我北京的


----------



## egiu

I am a native Chinese. I have to say that grammar rules are statistical results of language usage. SuperXW is right. But those cases are relatively rare. When taking about where are people from or ethnic groups, an "是" is always a must.
For example:
她是日本人。
他是黃種人。
他是美國人。
我爸爸是波蘭人。
In all these sentences, the "是s" could never be omitted.

Thanks for your interest in Chinese anyway.


----------



## Romildo

Sometimes, you can really hear "我北京人", but in my opinion, what you've heard is not what it is, the ＂是＂in this sentence is spoken out with a slight roll and slip of the tougue, which sounds a little like "日", it's a habit of most Beijingers. (By the way, it surely doesn't sound well if spoken clearly)
But in some specific situations, "我北京人" does exist. For example, a policeman have to ask lots of persons "where are you from" repeatedly, when he is tired and bored, he may say "你哪儿人？" quickly, the answer can be "我北京人" correspondingly.


----------



## Messquito

In my opinion, 我是北京人 is just a statement, pointing out a fact. (and also, when emphasizing, like "I *AM* a Beijinger." "我*是*北京人啊")
But in colloquial conversation, where there's a lot of personal emotions involved, we might sometimes use 我北京人, where 我 is the TOPIC we are talking about, and 北京人 is a COMMENT we make of it. TOPIC+COMMENT is a common grammar structure in Chinese (and even more common in Japanese), which is a lot different from Indo-European languages' main grammar structure, Subject+Verb+Object (SVO).
So as long as you are talking about 我 as a topic, you could use 我北京人(as a single sentence), like what Romildo said, when some body ask a question about YOU(topic) with the TOPIC+COMMENT structure. (I can barely think of any other occasion where it's commonly used)
So in statement like "...because I am a Beijinger.(...因為我是北京人)"/"He knows I am a Beijinger.(他知道我是北京人)" where 我 is in an adverb clause and would never be the TOPIC of the whole sentence, the 是 is never deleted.


----------



## whitesticky

There is grammatical mistake, it is exactly the same as speaking in English without "AM"

我   是   北京人
I    am  Beijinger

我  北京人
I    Beijinger


----------



## Skatinginbc

whitesticky said:


> There is grammatical mistake


There is a grammatical mistake?   I don't see it if it is used in the right context.  For instance, 
 我北京人就是愛卷舌, 不愛聽拉倒.
你臺灣人是手心, 我北京人是手背, 咱們手心手背都是肉, 哪有自己手心打手背?
A: 你哪兒人?  B: 我北京人. 您老呢?  府上那裡? (你 vs. 我; 哪兒人 vs. 北京人 ==> 我北京人 is a very natural response to the question 你哪兒人?)


----------



## Messquito

Skatinginbc said:


> There is a grammatical mistake?   I don't see it if it is used in the right context.  For instance,
> 我北京人就是愛卷舌, 不愛聽拉倒.
> 你臺灣人是手心, 我北京人是手背, 咱們手心手背都是肉, 哪有自己手心打手背?
> A: 你哪兒人?  B: 我北京人. 您老呢?  府上那裡? (你 vs. 我; 哪兒人 vs. 北京人 ==> 我北京人 is a very natural response to the question 你哪兒人?)


Agree. A Chinese sentence is not like an English one. It does not necessarily need a verb to be one.


----------



## Skatinginbc

A: Where are you from?  
B1: Taiwan (a noun phrase).
B2: From Taiwan (a prepositional phrase).
B3: Me?  From Taiwan (a topic + a prepositional phrase). 
B4: I'm from Taiwan (a complete sentence). 

我北京人 (a topic + a noun phrase) can be a short answer to a question, but it is not a complete sentence in my opinion.   
我20歲了(a complete sentence) vs. *我北京人了 (vs. 我是北京人了).


anialuo said:


> The other examples were: 今天（是）星期天。/ 现在（是）八点。


今天星期天了。  现在八点了。  vs. *我北京人了 ==> I don't think 我（是）北京人 should be treated as structurally parallel to 今天（是）星期天 and 现在（是）八点.

你今年幾歲?  你今年多大?  我今年20歲!  20歲 answers a "how" question: "how many" 幾 or "how old/big" 多大.
現在幾點? 現在多晚了? 現在八點了! 八點 answers a "how" question: "how many" 幾 or "how late" 多晚.
今天星期幾? 今天星期天.
 你幾公斤? 你多重?  我80公斤了!


----------



## OneStroke

We generally omit 是 when it's a copula, but this isn't the case in this sentence. You're better off not leaving it out IMHO.


----------



## anialuo

Thank you all for the explanations, I think I got it now


Skatinginbc said:


> 今天星期天了。  现在八点了。  vs. *我北京人了 ==> I don't think 我（是）北京人 should be treated as structurally parallel to 今天（是）星期天 and 现在（是）八点.


I totally agree


----------



## whitesticky

Skatinginbc said:


> There is a grammatical mistake?


你好,感激指教其實我來這是重新學回我的爛英文,路經發現有問中文的,見常常來學東西,還是回饋一下,就答了題目已


----------



## forgoodorill

*If you are a real Beijinger, you will say:*
我北京人*兒*。
or
我北京的---‘’京‘’在說的時候拉長
or
我北京的，您哪兒的？----------這裡‘京’不拉長

In ordinary Chinese, I think 我北京人兒 sounds more natural than 我是北京人 or 我北京人

Compare with 我天津人兒-------我（wo2）天（tian3）津人兒（same pronunciation with 仁兒， it will have a high sound *suddenly *when you say ‘仁’ ）


----------



## SuperXW

forgoodorill said:


> *If you are a real Beijinger, you will say:*
> 我北京人*兒*。
> or
> 我北京的---‘’京‘’在說的時候拉長
> or
> 我北京的，您哪兒的？----------這裡‘京’不拉長
> 
> In ordinary Chinese, I think 我北京人兒 sounds more natural than 我是北京人 or 我北京人
> 
> Compare with 我天津人兒-------我（wo2）天（tian3）津人兒（same pronunciation with 仁兒， it will have a high sound *suddenly *when you say ‘仁’ ）


错了，你肯定是假北京人哈哈！
用北京话说"北京人"，是不加儿化音的。
“京”字也不一定拉长。
你说的“拉长”可能想表达stress（重音强调）。这种stress有几个：
a. 选定要强调的词和字，如果此词中有一个低声调字，一个高声调字，优先选择高声调字。如：“我北京的”中的“京”。
b. Stress的方法主要是进一步提高或降低音调，次要方法才是拉长声音。所以“我北京人”的“京”字可能明显高于其它的一声，也可拉长。
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av21729358/
这个视频主要是说明北京人讲“北京人”不加儿化音，其余视频内容不做讨论。


----------



## forgoodorill

謝謝SuperXW的回復


SuperXW said:


> 错了，你肯定是假北京人哈哈！


我只說普通話，經常跟不同的人打交道。有時候會留心他們的說話方式。這個我確實沒想到，因為在我印象裡，說“北京人兒”的還不少。
我剛剛查了一下，有如下解釋：
“其实最早宋丹丹跟黄宏的一个小品里有“*北京人儿”*

用来讽刺在京务工人员那种对“北京人”身份，

莫名其妙的虚荣心，

嘿，结果后来反而真让他们当成一正经词儿了。。。。”

出自：听好了！我是北京人，不是“北京人儿”！

有的人，可能出於覺得新鮮等原因，紛紛學習北京話，效仿北京人的說話方式。看來這個詞可能已經成為一個“假北京人”的專屬詞了。

這個小哥，說的就是“北京人兒”：https://www.bilibili.com/video/av67785233/

外地人，可能可以學出北京話的味道，但是北京話的神韻，可能比較難學。



SuperXW said:


> 你说的“拉长”可能想表达stress（重音强调）




那順便問下，我也經常聽到“*老北京*”與“*老北京兒*”
如果是用來形容人（”老北京“也用來指代生活方式，習慣，風俗等等），哪一個是”真北京人“所說的？


----------

